
Want to increase your IQ? Get motivated - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/04/want-to-increase-your-iq-get-motivated.ars
======
filiwickers
What a misleading title...

The article skips the part of what motivation has to do with increasing your
IQ. The only connection is how motivated you are to increase the measure of
you IQ at a point in time. Furthuremore, having increased motivation benefits
you throughout life. Did people ever think that was not the case?

Usually arstechnica articles are well done, but that is not the case here.

